

My History of Visual Studio (Part 1) - edw519
http://blogs.msdn.com/ricom/archive/2009/10/05/my-history-of-visual-studio-part-1.aspx

======
davi
"C++ is like that, a lot of things seem easy until you combine them with other
things and then they get hard."

Could've been said, usefully, of Drupal in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=860049>, and of many another things as
well.

------
messel
Pretty fascinating history of a single application from a first person
perspective. Hopefully some of the valuable lessons learned can leak into
modern web programming practices (speaking from a desktop to recent web coder)

------
wallflower
Anyone remember the joy of using VB4 or Turbo Pascal 2.0? I'm feeling
nostalgic. Podcast featuring early Turbo Pascal history via the original
authors of the Wildcat BBS (visit to Ander Hejlsberg's house). Listening to
this now..

<http://blogs.teamb.com/craigstuntz/2009/05/14/38310/>

~~~
sgoraya
I was a turbo c++ user - it was my first compiler and dev environment ever. I
purchased it from one of the 'software sales expos' at our local convention
center along with a really bad 'how to program c++' book :) - must have been
in 1995 or so (summer of my junior year in HS). Moved to visual studio in
college.

